# Phillips inlet fishing



## northportcjm

Went out this morning to some bottom spots. Caught some small snapper and porgies. Lost a really good red snapper at the kayak and also pulled off a grouper under the yak. Caught two sharks 4-5 ft long. I say caught I cut the leader and saved my weights when they were yak side. All were caught on fresh caught Bonita strips.

The Bonita were thick the way out and back in. Caught several. 

Watched a guy catch an AJ in a kayak not far from me. 

Then I started home and noticed the swells were getting really large. When I made my way in to the beach I jumped out swam it in and right at the beach a huge roller crashed into me and turned my yak on its side. Broke my rod tip and soaked all my gear. I felt like an idiot when a lady had to hold my kayak while I chased my paddle down. She was really nice and a thanked her for helping anyone crazy enough to paddle in through that. 

Anyone know why those big ground swells started and ended so quickly? Played at beach with kids after fishing and not near as rough.

Anyway had fun and didn't lose any fishing stuff. Glad I battened down the hatches!

Sorry for the crappy photo I was by myself with only my phone 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northportcjm

Went back today early to the same area. Caught some small snapper and one nice flounder. 

On the way in I rigged a topwater lure on my trout rod and caught some Bonita and it was really fun. Saw a pod of fish that looked a little different threw my spitten image shad in front of them and what happened next was unbelievable. A cobia about 40-50 lbs swallowed the lure and ripped line off the reel. Four of his buddies circled my yak while I was getting whipped. I fought him for thirty minutes until he made a quick run and broke the front treble on my lure. I just sat there stunned for awhile! The other cobia followed the hooked fish for most of the fight. Next time I will not bring a knife to a gunfight. I tried to get my bigger outfit out and pitch something at the other fish but I made a cluster of that and gave up. 

I will be dreaming of that fish until next year when I get back to the gulf for two weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsiF deR

Nice!


----------



## northportcjm

I need a good rod for my 4000 stradic. The one I have doesn't have enough backbone. What is a good rod for this reel that I could catch kings, Bonita, and maybe throw some jigs topwater with? I fish 20lb braid normally. Any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

For a cheaper store bought rod, I like the Ande tournament inshore rod I have the 7'0 rod and I have caught reds n speck inshore along with spanish and bonita at the pier. I had some extra 50lb braid and put that on my reel and slayed the snapper offshore with no problem


----------

